
Pepsi Plans to Project a Giant Ad in the Night Sky Using Cubesats - gscott
https://futurism.com/pepsi-orbital-billboard-night-sky/
======
ddingus
I have to be honest. The outcome will be a very aggressive AD war.

Two fronts:

One, marketing people who just got left on terrestrial earth, feeling like
chumps. They want in on that action.

Two, a ton of ordinary people, me included, who will seek to marginalize the
living fuck out of Pepsi, maybe even also having had favorable thoughts about
the brand, because just because a thing can be done, does not mean it should.

~~~
anonlastname
It's possible that it could actually work, meaning, average Joe thinks its
kind of cool and buys some pepsi.

~~~
ddingus
There are some people it will work for. I believe that too.

It is the much larger set of people who see the implications. And who see
average Joe bag of doughnuts will already have had plenty of Pepsi
impressions, if not Pepsi itself.

Driving some spurious sales with night sky pollution is not something to be
rewarded.

------
ohiovr
Spam in space, the final frontier.

------
ChrisGranger
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19661204](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19661204)

------
bcaulfield
Upvoting chiefly because I want to see what the HN community says about this
one...

